# Date and Time umwandeln in Time



## veritaz89 (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo .

Ich möchte aus dem Datentyp DT gerne nur die Time haben . weiß aber nicht wie??

Kann mir einer helfen ??

liebe grüße veritaz89


----------



## StructuredTrash (24 Mai 2012)

MyTime:=DT_TO_TIME(MyDT);


----------



## veritaz89 (24 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank !
ich wundere mich warum, das vorhin nicht funktioniert hat ??


----------

